# I like my model Train



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Port Huron, Michigan 1915 (suburbia). Only a 4' x 8' set up with ON30 gauge, but works for me. I will be adding a light tower for water tank area and a railroad light red/green light. The real wood houses have up to 50 individual pieces attached- nice detail.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

*Port Huron. MI - 1915*

In 1915 Port Huron, MI was a major railroad hub and larger than Detroit. It had over 2000 railroad employees. It was also one of the most modern towns with a trolley (one of the first in the US). It had underground natural gas and fully electrified. Here is a link worth reading- (give it 15 seconds to load). It was labeled a town built by the railroad and indeed it was.

http://sites.rootsweb.com/~miporthu/PH_Railroad.htm

Not well known, Thomas Edison moved to Port Huron as a child at age 7 and grew up there.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That's nice. good looking On30 train, too. I like those houses - nicely detailed.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice little layout you have there.
You made the most out of a small space, good work.

Magic


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Looks great, still lots of room to add to the layout.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice looking layout. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Looks good nicely done!


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

seayakbill said:


> Looks great, still lots of room to add to the layout.
> 
> Bill


Give me ideas of what to add. I bought a train red/green light, light tower for water tank illumination and a Lionel #70 yard light not installed yet.


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

Cool buildings! My maternal Grandfather was from Port Huron, and was proud of it. I enjoy visiting.


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice job and room to apare and a good looking train. Perfect combination ! ! !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice, do you have the passenger cars that go with the Locomotive and tender?


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Nice, do you have the passenger cars that go with the Locomotive and tender?


I did not know that matching passenger car existed for mt engine. My engine has tender box car as seen in picture and a passenger car.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> I did not know that matching passenger car existed for mt engine. My engine has tender box car as seen in picture and a passenger car.


When you get the time post a picture of the locomotive and tender. Get a little closer so I can see it better.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> When you get the time post a picture of the locomotive and tender. Get a little closer so I can see it better.


Ok, picture below.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bradford Exchange made them.
I have a set but can't find the picture in here.
I know I posted it years ago.

They have passenger cars.

Check it out,
https://www.bradfordexchange.com/products/49045_patriotic-train.html

Give me a day and I will dig mine out and shoot a picture and post it here.
Can't do it now, got to get up 2 am for work.

Then again mine might be a Hawthorn village train.
Like this,
https://www.ebay.com/i/192293157520...MIgYCizPKB6AIViZ6fCh1bVQmBEAQYAyABEgLexfD_BwE


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Bradford Exchange made them.
> I have a set but can't find the picture in here.
> I know I posted it years ago.
> 
> ...


Oh, I remember that car, a little over the top.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> Oh, I remember that car, a little over the top.


What car?
What is a little over the top?


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Bradford Exchange made them.
> I have a set but can't find the picture in here.
> I know I posted it years ago.
> 
> ...


Couple of Questions ...

The first link to the subscription based purchase ... is that a current, in progress offering? As in they've defined only the first 3 issues but not the ensuing issues?

The link to the "for sale" - that's someone selling a different collection that they amassed throughout it's subscriptions original run?


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> What car?
> What is a little over the top?


The discussion of the passenger car. That is what we were talking about.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Millstonemike said:


> Couple of Questions ...
> 
> The first link to the subscription based purchase ... is that a current, in progress offering? As in they've defined only the first 3 issues but not the ensuing issues?
> 
> ...


I did the same for that one, just for the picture.
It looks like that only has 2 passenger cars, I think I have 5 or six.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> The discussion of the passenger car. That is what we were talking about.


OK, a little over the top? I am guessing you mean the price?
Yes, I do think he has that listed high. But I don't really know what they are bringing in today's market.

I will dig mine out, curious now as to what I even have. lol

I will post a picture here.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> OK, a little over the top? I am guessing you mean the price?
> Yes, I do think he has that listed high. But I don't really know what they are bringing in today's market.
> 
> I will dig mine out, curious now as to what I even have. lol
> ...


It looks gaudy. Too much detail. Price is ok.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> It looks gaudy. Too much detail. Price is ok.


I like them.:thumbsup: 

Whats not to like? 
Wavy Red White Blue with stars, Statue of Liberty, Mt Rushmore, the Capitol building and the Golden Gate Bridge?
And the majestic Eagle. 

Hell, after all, it is a Spirit of America train.

Unless you are not from the USA?:smokin:

Edit, I see that you are in the USA.
When I ran mine, a would salute it every time it came by !


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> I like them.:thumbsup:
> 
> Whats not to like?
> Wavy Red White Blue with stars, Statue of Liberty, Mt Rushmore, the Capitol building and the Golden Gate Bridge?
> ...


I made my 1915 RR as accurate as possible for the year. Two light traffic lights, yellow stop sign, cars, fire engine, gas pump, etc. Trolley car is not 1915 though and I may replace it. But, no passenger cars were ever painted like that car IMO. I imagine my engine could be painted like that back then.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

*Trolley Car*

Top car is mine and likely 1920s or 1930s build. Trolley on bottom could be 1915. The Bachman Trolley is geared wrong. It is faster than the steam engine. I used a 25 ohm resistor on the power out to slow it down. Fortunately the trolley is light enough it stays at a steady speed, but should have been geared twice as low.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> I made my 1915 RR as accurate as possible for the year. Two light traffic lights, yellow stop sign, cars, fire engine, gas pump, etc. Trolley car is not 1915 though and I may replace it. But, no passenger cars were ever painted like that car IMO. I imagine my engine could be painted like that back then.




I guess, I just looked quick to see what I have.

I have the Hawthorne village set. Offered in 2002.
The Spirit of America Express, they are illuminated.
Each car is painted with different America things it looks like.

I like it, Patriotic for sure. :thumbsup:

1915 your going for. 
What year do you think your locomotive/tender is from?


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> I guess, I just looked quick to see what I have.
> 
> I have the Hawthorne village set. Offered in 2002.
> The Spirit of America Express, they are illuminated.
> ...


Being a steam engine, I would guess 1880 to 1890. What do you think?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> Being a steam engine, I would guess 1880 to 1890. What do you think?


Maybe a little earlier?
Would have to research that.

Not my picture and I don't know the year of these.
I only have the passenger cars I think, I didn't dig through all of them.
I thought my locomotive was different too, it has been years since I put them in the boxes.

CLICK ON PICTURE TO ENLARGE


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Delete this, was a double post


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder why it posted twice.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

*Added this tonight*

Light tower added to light up water tank area and adding train traffic light plus a Lionel yard light for the fire truck area at fire dept building.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

*Service car*

Bought a service car. Best I could get in ON30. I have to find a train engine wood service building.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have been trying to ID your light, do you know the number?
Looks like the post would have had something on it?

How about one of these for your train?
On30

There are some more, and different colors. Check out this site, https://www.trainsetsonly.com/on30-...=0&Offset=0&Per_Page=12&Sort_By=default_stock

That wooden Derrick crane car would fit right in your time period.
The rest would too, kind of pricey but hell it is only money.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> I have to find a train engine wood service building.


You might also want to look into a brick service buildings.
Look in any big city, the buildings were all brick. Though they are slowly getting torn down now a days.
When ever I look at a huge brick building I think about the time and labor it took to build them.
I think a brick would fit your time period too?


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> I have been trying to ID your light, do you know the number?...


The twin light tower shining on the water tower is Marx - Perhaps #416.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Millstonemike said:


> The twin light tower shining on the water tower is Marx - Perhaps #416.


I like the new to me light tower. Seems to add a lot to my layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not that one but this one, looks like something was on top of the post at one time.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Not that one but this one, looks like something was on top of the post at one time.
> 
> View attachment 529070


Top of post looks the same on every identical traffic light I seen for sale. They are fairly common.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> Top of post looks the same on every identical traffic light I seen for sale. They are fairly common.


I google searched for them and could not find a one.
Flip it over, is there a number on the bottom?
Or post a link to every (or one) identical lights you have found.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is not Lionel post war.
Maybe prewar?
Maybe something other then Lionel?


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> I google searched for them and could not find a one.
> Flip it over, is there a number on the bottom?
> Or post a link to every (or one) identical lights you have found.
> Thanks


eBay has the traffic lights for sale. Here is one for sale.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Railroad-C...225314?hash=item46a09b07a2:g:tJkAAOSw-7hduhUI


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> It is not Lionel post war.
> Maybe prewar?
> Maybe something other then Lionel?


Made in Japan in 1950 by Saiki.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> Made in Japan in 1950 by Saiki.


Thanks, I tried all kinds of search words and couldn't find any.

They didn't make a bad light, looks like they copied a Lionel base.
I think they should have added a cap on the post.

Thanks, I never saw one of those.
I will store that away in my old memory bank, if I have room.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I wonder why it has 5 connections for two lights - possibly to daisy chain power to another accessory?


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Millstonemike said:


> I wonder why it has 5 connections for two lights - possibly to daisy chain power to another accessory?


I will get it tomorrow and figure it out plus post wiring here. Lionel makes equivalent traffic light, but is usually $30-$40 used. I paid $12.50 for Japan made traffic light.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you don't like any of those rolling stock I posted? 
Been there 14 hours now.:dunno:


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> I guess you don't like any of those rolling stock I posted?
> Been there 14 hours now.:dunno:


Sure I like the rolling stock, but I will stay with what I have on the train. I may replace or install an older appearance trolley car body.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> Sure I like the rolling stock, but I will stay with what I have on the train. I may replace or install an older appearance trolley car body.


OK, you posted that was the best you could get, I thought you couldn't find anything else. 
OK.......:smokin:


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> OK, you posted that was the best you could get, I thought you couldn't find anything else.
> OK.......:smokin:


Best I could get for $20, not $80 or $100. It is sufficient. I bought it as a platform car to load with tools and materials to service the steam engine. I am buying a garage building to service the engine. Perhaps I am bored?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> Best I could get for $20, not $80 or $100. It is sufficient. I bought it as a platform car to load with tools and materials to service the steam engine. I am buying a garage building to service the engine. Perhaps I am bored?


Bored?

Ok, I thought the derrick crane would fit in nice for you time period. But I guess not. That would look good even parked next to your engine house when you get one. E bay might have one at a better price if you keep an eye out for one.
But if you don't like it that is OK too.
Edit, I just looked on Ebay all are more then what the site wants, if the site was $53 bucks.

Bored? Your flat car has the slots for stakes.
You can get some wood and make some up, or you can make the stakes and add some wooden sides on it too. Like the one car pictured.

That is of course if you want too, up to you it is your layout.
I am just tossing out ideals. :smokin:


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

*Asiki Light wiring*

The RR traffic light has a relay inside the base. Two relay coils so activate one coil and it lights the red bulb and activate the other coil and it lights the green bulb. Looking at terminals, one on right is lights common. It must be connected to the metal base (mine was not and did not work- go figure). Second terminal going left is one coil, third terminal going left is other coil. Forth terminal is relay coils common. Fifth terminal from right is power in for either light. I think this is a 16-18 volts signal. Bulbs burn very bright at 16 volts, so I use a 35 ohm resistor at 16 volts for the bulbs. 18 volts would require a 40 ohm resistor. Relay coils snap in strongly with 16 volts DC or 16 volts AC. Relays will not work on 12 volts. Light selection does not need continuous relay input power. The relays draw a lot of power as they pull my 1 amp power pack 18 volts down to about 6 volts- yikes! But, is only a temporary 1/2 second activation.

BTW- this RR traffic light is more G train size than O or ON30 scale IMO at 7" high.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

*Cost*

I bought this train set when I was working a year ago and had much more income vs now that I am retired at 70 years old. I have about $1200 invested and frankly, would not buy now out of retirements funds. Most items were new old stock except the trains. I got a deal on the previously owned wood buildings and if new with all the detail would likely cost $1K by itself. Frankly, I do not care for plastic buildings. Glad I have it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jimben said:


> I bought this train set when I was working a year ago and had much more income vs now that I am retired at 70 years old. I have about $1200 invested and frankly, would not buy now out of retirements funds. Most items were new old stock except the trains. I got a deal on the previously owned wood buildings and if new with all the detail would likely cost $1K by itself. Frankly, I do not care for plastic buildings. Glad I have it.



Well Hell this post should have been posted as the first post.
It would have saved me a lot of time and typing. ha ha ha 

Now I know the reason that you didn't answer to the rolling stock I posted right away. 

It was not because you didn't like them but it was the money. 
If you had the bucks that derrick crane would be nice on your layout? Right?


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> Well Hell this post should have been posted as the first post.
> It would have saved me a lot of time and typing. ha ha ha
> 
> Now I know the reason that you didn't answer to the rolling stock I posted right away.
> ...


I will pay for individual items no problem, but not $1200! I like the flat car I bought better than the derrick crane is all.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

*Added to train set this week*

Delete this post Site does not allow picture uploads now unlike in the past.


----------

